
Announcing the .NET Framework 4.7 General Availability - insulanian
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/05/02/announcing-the-net-framework-4-7-general-availability/
======
insulanian
> You must install an additional DirectX component in order to install the
> .NET Framework 4.7 on Windows 7 SP1, Windows 2008 R2 SP1, Windows 2012 and
> Windows 2012 R2. The installation includes a single dll that will get added
> to your system. It will only be used by WPF applications. It is not possible
> to install the .NET Framework 4.7 without installing this component.

Why the heck should I be forced to install DirectX on a web server?!

~~~
ComputerGuru
It's one DLL, required to render the UI components of the framework in a
hardware accelerated and optimized fashion. You're not installing .NET Core,
you're installing the real framework.

Talk about making a mountain out of a molehill.

~~~
cm2187
It would have been a small amount of effort to bundle it with the .net
installer. But it is going to create big support issue if you have to tell
customers one by one to install DirectX manually. Hope they will resolve this
through windows update.

~~~
tomc1985
Games have traditionally shipped updated DirectX binaries with their
installer, most the time you don't even see DirectX setup anymore. The
redistributable files can be deployed almost invisibly.

~~~
cm2187
Yeah but think of a typical .net application. Probably some business
application used by a lawyer or a doctor. They don't install DirectX on their
machine.

~~~
gtirloni
They don't install anything on their machine. They don't even know .NET exists
or that the new release requires DirectX.

The developer will modify the installer to include this extra requirement.
End.

------
my123
High-DPI support for Windows Forms is long-overdue.

~~~
alkonaut
Definitely. Can't see any signs of them backporting it to Win 7 though? Those
of us to maintain heavy winforms apps aren't going to drop Win7/8/8.1 support
in order to get HighDPI support.

~~~
my123
High-DPI is handled automatically, you don't have to change anything in your
app.

~~~
ygra
The improvements are Windows-10-only. Of course it has worked to some degree
or another for ages. More or less.

~~~
my123
Windows 10 Redstone 2 (Creator's Update) made HighDPI much more bearable. Sad
to think that it didn't even work for the device manager less than a year ago.
:p

------
oblio
I'm kind of surprised that it only supports .NET Standard 1.6. I would expect
it to be the first .NET to support .NET Standard 2.0, since, you know, it
should already be implementing all the APIs covered by the standard.

I wonder what's missing.

~~~
manigandham
.NET Standard 2.0 isn't done yet. It will be supported once it's released.

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/04/05/announcin...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/04/05/announcing-
the-net-framework-4-7/)

> The .NET Standard 2.0 spec will ship later this year. .NET Framework 4.6.1
> and later will support .NET Standard 2.0. At the point that .NET Standard
> 2.0 class library projects and NuGet packages start being created, you’ll be
> able to reference them from .NET Framework 4.6.1 or later projects.

~~~
c0wb0yc0d3r
This can't come fast enough! I am still pretty new to .NET Standard and how
.NET Core and Framework play together, but it's frustrating trying to use a
.NET Core class library in a Windows service as of today. :(

~~~
piaste
With _this_ release, you should be finally be able to do that. The 4.6.2
framework only supported the 1.3 Standard, which was the reason we were boned
if a .NET Core library got released targeting the 1.6 one and didn't
explicitly include a .NET Framework version in the nuget package.

At least, I hope I got that right. I'll give it a try tomorrow and if it works
I might just uninstall the .NET Core outright.

------
Const-me
I wonder have they fixed their offline installer?

[https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/...](https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/3115174/the-
offline-installer-doesn-t-work-offline)

------
jjawssd
How long until all Windows applications render on high DPI screens without
extreme blur?

~~~
my123
Redstone 2 (Creators Update) was a nice progress towards the goal. It's still
bad at places though.

~~~
jjawssd
Regarding "Creator's Update"

Explorer.exe is crashing constantly on a stock system. Embarrassing.

------
ausjke
isn't it support Linux already? or I remember it wrong, this is all for
windows.

------
adrianlmm
Dissapointed that Windows Server 2008 standar is not supported, just R2.

~~~
my123
Windows Server 2008 is no longer supported. (Windows Vista Server it is)

~~~
yuhong
Yes, it is still supported. Yes, it has a different lifecycle from Vista

